# New spinning wing decoy check it out



## HerbanHunter (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pull String & motor Spinning Wing Duck Decoys*

check them out at http://www.herbanhunter.com

Lightest most durable spinning wing decoy on the market.
You can drop this spinning wing decoy off a building or into the water you can't hurt it. Weighs only 1.5 lbs. makes it easy to carry 2 or 3 out to your honey hole. 


These are the easiest motion decoys to transport out into the field or to take aboard an airline.
*CHECK THEM OUT*

Do you have trouble lugging a full body motion decoy out to your hunting spot?


----------

